# dyndns client ala ezupdate in der gentoo paket liste?

## razorbuzz

moin leute, 

ich bin auf der suche nach einem dyndns client -ebuild den ich bequem emergen kann..

unter suse hatte ich bisher immer ezupdate , allerdings als rpm - paket.

gibts so was elementares schon ?  :Smile: 

----------

## joergd

 *razorbuzz wrote:*   

> moin leute, 
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem dyndns client -ebuild den ich bequem emergen kann..
> 
> unter suse hatte ich bisher immer ezupdate , allerdings als rpm - paket.
> ...

 

Ja, allerdings als ebuild   :Very Happy: 

Schau mal unter net-dns/ez-ipupdate

----------

## tux-fan

oder auch..

emerge ddclient

----------

